# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Sexing young tiger salamander

## AwesomePossum

I was wondering if the sex could be determined at this point, or if more time to grow is needed. Thank you.

Side-note, this is not the enclosure. It's a temporary container for transport purposes (I will be taking the dish out at that point).

Sent from my SM-J737P using Tapatalk

----------

